# Any meds that make someone more talkative?



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I currently take Inderal and it works for keeping me calm(er) in social settings, even though the mental aspect of SA is still fully there. But unfortunately it does nothing to make me more social. 

I highly doubt there is a med for fixing this sort of thing, but I thought I'd ask anyway. At the very least, I'm wondering if there might be a medication that might suit me better than Inderal.

I've already tried Zoloft and Paxil...neither did anything for me except kill my sex drive.


----------



## Not So Nervous Nelly (Feb 24, 2007)

Meds only calm you down, whether you talk is up to you. You might want try psychotherapy or techniques such as CBT.


----------



## scotthallkevinnash (Dec 19, 2006)

Meds such as Klonopin will make you more talkative at first. This effect wears off after repeated use. 

Use drugs man. Sometimes they work, other times they dont. If this is the case the try therapy as a treatment option.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

concerta makes me more talkative.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

A med that makes you more talkative would be something that you probably cannot get your hands on for SA. Medications that make you talkative would have to either stimulate you to talk or calm you down enough so that you will talk or make you extremely happy to the point where you don't care what others think. There are three types of meds that will do this and only 1 will be given to SAers. The three types are: stimulants (e.g. Adderall, Ritalin, Concerta, etc), benzos (e.g. Xanax, Klonopin, etc), opiates (e.g. OxyContin, Vicodin, Percocet, etc). You can get your hands on benzos for SA, but not all people will feel that much more talkative on benzos. I usually feel very calm, but not more talkative. No, for complete talkativeness you need to hit dopamine and GABA to a certain extent. Benzos alone will not do the trick for all. 

If we look at the problem from a completely open point of view, then we can take illegal substances into consideration, too. Ecstasy will make you more talkative by making you happy and care-free, whereas cocaine will make you talkative by stimulating you. 

CBT may be your best bet, since most psychtropic medications will not actually make you more talkative. In general, substances that make you more talkative have a high potential for abuse. It sucks, but it's true.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Noca said:


> concerta makes me more talkative.


Amphetamines also tend to paradoxically make the socially anxious more socially outgoing (speaking from both personal experience and the reports of others). I think I have read from a few members here on SAS that high doses of Parnate (an MAOI structurally similar to amphetamine) produce a very intense yet pleasant onset of sociability and outgoingness. Maybe there's a connection there?

As for benzos, they don't necessarily make you more outgoing so much as less socially inhibited. So while sufficiently under the influence of a benzo, instead of going out of your way to be sociable, you'll simply ignore all the social boundaries in your mind (i.e, you probably won't go out of your way to avoid crowds, and when spoken to, you'll probably answer very casually and without hesitation, nervousness, or even any concern - almost apathetically). It's a very pleasant change of pace for social retards like us, but then drowsiness becomes a problem for some, and with long-term use, some people find themselves less mentally sharp.

And ditto on what Speak Easy said :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

deleted

sorry I started to say something about something and had a strong sense that I should not post it so I deleted. Sorry!! :b


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-


----------



## americandancer (Mar 19, 2006)

I would say adderall, but as SpeakEasy said, it would be very hard to have a doctor prescribe it, especially for sa.


----------



## redkit (Mar 14, 2006)

prozac makes me more talkative.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I am more talkative on Parnate


----------



## Bandit6 (Oct 20, 2007)

Only alcohol did the deed for me although it's a quality/quantity compromise often. Be careful for what you wish for, being more talkative doesn't make one more interesting(it's often the opposite). 

Meds on introverted persons can only help them to talk in a better, more precise,coherent and assertive way. The rest is just art of conversation which can only be learned.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

I was a coke addict for a couple years because of this. Be VERY careful with anything you my think about trying. I can no longer take any stimulants for legit and very needed reasons because I cannot keep from abusing them, or I start to have a withdrawal again and the probability of my going back to using are damn near 100%. That being said, anything methylphenidate will make you more vocal.


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

Any strong stimulant. Adderall/dexedrine/ritalin derivatives.


----------



## kokoloko (May 9, 2007)

I find inderal useful when contributing to class, as lately I've worried if people can see I'm under the influence of my rising Benzo dosages.. so I've cooled off a little. Plus it's really unprofessional to work in healthcare and do that!

Try some strong coffee and 40mg of Inderal.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Concerta turns me into an extrovert


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

It's already been said, but Adderall. I would be careful with it if I had SA--it'll make you feel NORMAL. As in, you will feel uninhibited, talkative and gregarious. It's pretty good stuff but it IS highly addictive, will make you lose your appetite, etcetc.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i counter the appetite loss by upping my Zyprexa


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Noca said:


> Concerta turns me into an extrovert


i really need to get some of that. i hope i can get it prescribed. (probably need it for ADD also).


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

Most stimulants make you more of an extrovert. Adderall works awesome..


----------



## coolguy (Oct 16, 2007)

If there was something potent enough to make you more talkative, you wouldn't likely be able to use it on a daily basis. I think the answer has to come from within. I think that you must start small and gradually become more talkative over time. 

Trying to apply a chemical solution to overcome false beliefs about the danger of talking isn't likely to be effective, IMO. Think longterm: Do you want to put a bandaid on the problem or Do you want a permanent solution?


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

To be honest, the only thing that made me more talkative was Cannabis. Some people say Cannabis makes their anxiety worst, but it's quite the opposite for me. Sure, Xanax or Ativan can relax me to the point of being able to talk, but at that point I get tired (side-effect that I get from benzos).


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

Meds have calmed me down but have never made me more talkative. The shyness remains. As a doctor once told me, "The shyness won't go away but the symptoms will." I wish there was a med to get rid of shyness. As horrible as my depression and anixety are, I think I would rather be not shy. Shyness sucks in so many different ways.

:cry


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

ShyViolet said:


> Meds have calmed me down but have never made me more talkative. The shyness remains. As a doctor once told me, "The shyness won't go away but the symptoms will." I wish there was a med to get rid of shyness. As horrible as my depression and anixety are, I think I would rather be not shy. Shyness sucks in so many different ways.
> 
> :cry


Have you taken any of the aforementioned stimulants? These WILL make you more talkative. I would pretty much guarantee it. I remember taking Ritalin once before I went to lab, and I just WOULD NOT SHUT UP!

In my non-medical opinion stims and benzos should be the front-line meds in SAD not SSRIs and the like.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> i counter the appetite loss by upping my Zyprexa


Keep in mind the Noca is the minority here. In the US much of the population suffers from FAS (Fat A** Syndrome) and a stimulant that caused weight loss would not be deemed a negative.

One also ups their risk of diabetes with Zyprexa (more so than can be explained by the weight gain in causes in most patients).


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Concerta lowers my will to eat while Zyprexa keeps the capacity to eat a lot up.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i'm curious, has anyone actually been prescribed a stimulate for SA/shyness specifically, or was it for something else (ADD i'm assuming)? i've never heard of docs giving them out for SA so that would surprise me if they did.


----------



## nenad (Jan 3, 2008)

How long does the stimulant effect of ritalin and concerta last? I cant imagine it would be very long or more people would take them for depression ans SA.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nenad said:


> How long does the stimulant effect of ritalin and concerta last? I cant imagine it would be very long or more people would take them for depression ans SA.


Concerta lasts for 10-12 hours


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-


----------



## jasonl34 (Feb 7, 2006)

I tried coke to see how it would affect my SA and it increased it a lot and I started to have panic attacks, my paranoia also went way up. Had to leave my friends house because of it.


----------



## sigfried (Feb 20, 2008)

Stimulants are NOT a good idea for people with anxiety. I have had social anxiety since i was a kid, and when my doc put me on adderall i thought it was the greatest thing. I actually talked to people and felt like i had the motivation/energy to accomplish much more in life (it can take you out of depression, which was probably caused by your anxiety, in a day). Good, right? wrong. Stimulants act directly on your nervous system, and will exascerbate muscle tension, irritability, cortisol levels, stomach issues, and almost any side effect of anxiety. I have found that people with anxiety experience irritability the most with ritalin. Adderall is made up of different amphetamine salts, and from my experience and many others the response is generally "better" anxiety-wise (because it can make you feel euphoric). I say "better" because its easy to *think* it is better. Adderall is made up of 1/4 Levoamphetamine, which acts largely on your peripheral nervous system (the other 3/4 is dextroamphetamine which acts mostly on the central nervous system, ie stimulates brain). Levoamphetamine is a big cause of the physical effects, causing sweating, tension, increased energy/adrenaline, and a feeling of confidence that you can take on the world. Dextroamphetamine causes these too, to a lesser degree, but its mainly responsible for feeling focused (by releasing adrenaline, dopamine). The combination makes you very sped up, and very talkative. You might be working on a homework assignment, more interested in your homework than you've ever been, happy as can be.. writing away.. but your also clenching down without realizing it, biting your lip and grinding your teeth (and while you sleep), releasing excess amounts of dopamine and norepinephrine which result in a depletion over time, and raising your cortisol levels every time you take a dose. It feels pretty damn good to be on adderall (it releases small amounts of serotonin as well), but it is purely a coverup. Why wouldn't you feel good? LOTS more adrenaline, and some extra dopamine, serotonin, and cortisol(which has been shown to help social anxiety in *small* amounts) to go with it. Unlike antidepressants like prozac, which also increases levels of all of those neurotransmitters (more slowly and to a different/lesser degree), stimulants affect you quickly, have their way with you, and leave you soon after. Your body has to adjust to it every time you take it, and every time you come down(which can be an unpleasant experience). I would only recommend stimulants for healthy people who exercise every day (to release the excess stored adrenaline and relieve stress). Of all the people I know that take stimulants, the only one that experiences acceptable side effects is a health nut who exercises, works out, hydrates, and eats constantly. The rest (especially those with anxiety) have developed cold hands/feet from overstimulation (CNS stimulants put your body in fight or flight mode, which is meant to be short-term only, and diverts bloodflow inwards), stomach issues, paranoia (yes, it is a known side effect of stimulants), anxiety, sleep problems, and other issues (stimulants reduce appetite and speed metabolism, so no one with a eating disorder should mess with them). And all of them are still taking it -- because it can make you more productive than ever before. for anyone with general anxiety, do not get caught in the trap of the energy/euphoria CNS stimulants provide -- you will be tense all the time, have a harder time sleeping, and end up with long-term side effects even if you think its helping you handle life better. if you have ONLY social anxiety, relax often, sleep peacefully, exercise a lot, and are looking for an extra confidence/talkative/concentration boost, you may want to give it a try. In my experience, it helps a ton with talkativeness and dealing with the anxiety of smaller situations in everyday life. In an intense social situation though, you'll find yourself pumped full of adrenaline and cortisol with your heart rate through the roof -- and since adderall prevents reuptake of norepinephrine, its gonna stay with you for a while.. and the comedown wont be happy times. I would recommend avoiding stimulants if at all possible. If you're still looking for a solution, give prozac a go.


----------



## rocknroll714 (Feb 20, 2008)

Alcohol!

Half kidding.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

anonymous714 said:


> Alcohol!
> 
> Half kidding.


Most of the 13 SAS members who've been brave enough to call me thus far had been drinking before and/or during the call.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

sigfried said:


> Stimulants are NOT a good idea for people with anxiety. I have had social anxiety since i was a kid, and when my doc put me on adderall i thought it was the greatest thing. I actually talked to people and felt like i had the motivation/energy to accomplish much more in life (it can take you out of depression, which was probably caused by your anxiety, in a day). Good, right? wrong. Stimulants act directly on your nervous system, and will exascerbate muscle tension, irritability, cortisol levels, stomach issues, and almost any side effect of anxiety. I have found that people with anxiety experience irritability the most with ritalin. Adderall is made up of different amphetamine salts, and from my experience and many others the response is generally "better" anxiety-wise (because it can make you feel euphoric). I say "better" because its easy to *think* it is better. Adderall is made up of 1/4 Levoamphetamine, which acts largely on your peripheral nervous system (the other 3/4 is dextroamphetamine which acts mostly on the central nervous system, ie stimulates brain). Levoamphetamine is a big cause of the physical effects, causing sweating, tension, increased energy/adrenaline, and a feeling of confidence that you can take on the world. Dextroamphetamine causes these too, to a lesser degree, but its mainly responsible for feeling focused (by releasing adrenaline, dopamine). The combination makes you very sped up, and very talkative. You might be working on a homework assignment, more interested in your homework than you've ever been, happy as can be.. writing away.. but your also clenching down without realizing it, biting your lip and grinding your teeth (and while you sleep), releasing excess amounts of dopamine and norepinephrine which result in a depletion over time, and raising your cortisol levels every time you take a dose. It feels pretty damn good to be on adderall (it releases small amounts of serotonin as well), but it is purely a coverup. Why wouldn't you feel good? LOTS more adrenaline, and some extra dopamine, serotonin, and cortisol(which has been shown to help social anxiety in *small* amounts) to go with it. Unlike antidepressants like prozac, which also increases levels of all of those neurotransmitters (more slowly and to a different/lesser degree), stimulants affect you quickly, have their way with you, and leave you soon after. Your body has to adjust to it every time you take it, and every time you come down(which can be an unpleasant experience). I would only recommend stimulants for healthy people who exercise every day (to release the excess stored adrenaline and relieve stress). Of all the people I know that take stimulants, the only one that experiences acceptable side effects is a health nut who exercises, works out, hydrates, and eats constantly. The rest (especially those with anxiety) have developed cold hands/feet from overstimulation (CNS stimulants put your body in fight or flight mode, which is meant to be short-term only, and diverts bloodflow inwards), stomach issues, paranoia (yes, it is a known side effect of stimulants), anxiety, sleep problems, and other issues (stimulants reduce appetite and speed metabolism, so no one with a eating disorder should mess with them). And all of them are still taking it -- because it can make you more productive than ever before. for anyone with general anxiety, do not get caught in the trap of the energy/euphoria CNS stimulants provide -- you will be tense all the time, have a harder time sleeping, and end up with long-term side effects even if you think its helping you handle life better. if you have ONLY social anxiety, relax often, sleep peacefully, exercise a lot, and are looking for an extra confidence/talkative/concentration boost, you may want to give it a try. In my experience, it helps a ton with talkativeness and dealing with the anxiety of smaller situations in everyday life. In an intense social situation though, you'll find yourself pumped full of adrenaline and cortisol with your heart rate through the roof -- and since adderall prevents reuptake of norepinephrine, its gonna stay with you for a while.. and the comedown wont be happy times. I would recommend avoiding stimulants if at all possible. If you're still looking for a solution, give prozac a go.


So you say that Adderall is the devil while recommending prozac?! Unlike Prozac which you need to take every day you could be taking Amphetamine(Either Adderall, or pure Dex which does alleviate some of the sides) as needed.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

UltraShy, that gun makes me nervous. :afr


----------



## clobberthefour (Feb 26, 2008)

celexa actually makes me more talkative i find myself blurting stuff out that i didn't want to say, but it's worth it


----------



## Not So Nervous Nelly (Feb 24, 2007)

I noticed that my speech has been clearer since I have been taking Lexapro( the derivative of Celexa)


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

will provigil help me being more talkative ? is provigil like a weaker ritalin or is it something different?


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

anybody have an idea about my question? its pretty important.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

provigil as I've heard is just like 50cups of coffee. It's not like amphetamine that makes you more talkative.


----------



## AngelKent (Jul 16, 2008)

a fifth of 100 proof


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

so is the short answer no? Provigil will not help? Can it be taken as needed as well?


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

from personal experience no drug has ever made me more talkative, it depends on your personality


----------



## Ohms (Sep 26, 2008)

I took concerta during high school for a short time to help with some ADD problems, or what I thought was ADD (it was actually SA). All it did for me was increase my anxiety 10 fold. I felt nervous the whole day and didn't help my SA at all (although at the time I didn't really know I had SA).


----------



## alexander (Dec 23, 2008)

i take inderal too it is a bita blocker which help with anxiety it does not do a lot allown.you ask you doctor for stablon it is a french anti depreetion with a little side effect.i do not advice on benzo(xanax)it is good with inderal it make me calm but but and but agine it is along term medicaton and you could be addicteded on it so try to avoid benzo


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Paxil makes me more talkative and cocky. Got in trouble at work the other day.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Well I didn't go through all the replies and I'm probably going to repeat what's been said already, but from my experience, medications just calm a reaction in your body (like an overreaction to being nervous when placed in a certain situation). It's up to you though to take the action. The medication won't do that for you.


----------



## gordonjohnson008 (Nov 2, 2008)

Provigil aggrivated my anxiety and is very stimulating. It made physical manifestatinos of anxiety, such as tenseness, jaw clenching, and jitters, more severe. It also gave me mild headaches and, like amphetamines and caffiene, had negative side effects on my skin (redness, dryness).


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Kush said:


> from personal experience no drug has ever made me more talkative, it depends on your personality


Have you tried amphetamines?


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

Noca said:


> Have you tried amphetamines?


Ditto....I don't know what ambien is but when I take that I feel no pain, want to socialize with people, very outgoing, postive emotionial expressions.....

Will a stimulate do that for me?


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## Synapse111 (May 4, 2010)

Well yes, there are some drugs that make you more talkative...but the crucial point in all this is what you say....not how much. Every drug i have taken both legal and illegal that helps me become more chatty does nothing more than make me talk for the sake of talking and nothing else. I do not think it will do you much good at all.


----------



## thewebdoc (Mar 11, 2010)

Memantine / Namenda has, unexpectedly, helped with SA and made me much more talkative in social situations. I'm taking it for memory / brain fog problems and I've only been on it 2.5 weeks. 

But when I go out or hang out I tend to speak my mind and not judge everyone and every word I think of uttering. It's been a nice "side effect". 

Memantine strikes again.


----------



## pascal (Nov 15, 2008)

thewebdoc said:


> Memantine / Namenda has, unexpectedly, helped with SA and made me much more talkative in social situations. I'm taking it for memory / brain fog problems and I've only been on it 2.5 weeks.
> 
> But when I go out or hang out I tend to speak my mind and not judge everyone and every word I think of uttering. It's been a nice "side effect".
> 
> Memantine strikes again.


How long did it took for the memnatine to start working? I have been on Memantine for about two week (just ramp up to 20 mg a day last weekend) and I haven't really got any positive response yet. I actually feel even more confuse. Are you combining it with with something else? I also have terrible memory and brain fog issue.


----------



## 10PercentExtra (Nov 8, 2009)

Paxil makes me WAY more talkative

Adderall makes me a bit more talkative

Provigil makes me more talkative as well.


----------



## Bigbird (Feb 25, 2010)

I believe those who suffer from depression can certainly become more talkative when taking antidepressants such as ssri's. I definitely can notice when I go through bouts of depression I become much more introvert and isolated then when im not.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Bigbird said:


> I believe those who suffer from depression can certainly become more talkative when taking antidepressants such as ssri's. I definitely can notice when I go through bouts of depression I become much more introvert and isolated then when im not.


I agree. Other than using ADs to treat depression, stimulants are an obvious choice. They are difficult to get prescribed ... atleast here in US. An alternative would be simply coffee. A study done in U. of Kentucky found caffeine works just as well as prescription stimulants in treating ADD/ADHD. It does have a few negatives compared to Adderall such as a short half life (4hours) and side effects with large doses. But smaller amounts may be enough for you to get the desired effect.
Otherwise, you could just practice talking more with people you are comfortable with to start with. With time (it takes a few weeks to form a habit) it will become second nature.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

thewebdoc said:


> Memantine / Namenda has, unexpectedly, helped with SA and made me much more talkative in social situations. I'm taking it for memory / brain fog problems and I've only been on it 2.5 weeks.
> 
> But when I go out or hang out I tend to speak my mind and not judge everyone and every word I think of uttering. It's been a nice "side effect".
> 
> Memantine strikes again.


Nice!:clap


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

bowlingpins said:


> I agree. Other than using ADs to treat depression, stimulants are an obvious choice. They are difficult to get prescribed ... atleast here in US. An alternative would be simply coffee. A study done in U. of Kentucky found caffeine works just as well as prescription stimulants in treating ADD/ADHD. It does have a few negatives compared to Adderall such as a short half life (4hours) and side effects with large doses. But smaller amounts may be enough for you to get the desired effect.
> Otherwise, you could just practice talking more with people you are comfortable with to start with. With time (it takes a few weeks to form a habit) it will become second nature.


Cafeine as effective for ADHD? Sounds like nonsense, i'm basicly motivation/concentration knock out and cafeine doesnt help me much at all, it just helps a bit with energy.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

crayzyMed said:


> Cafeine as effective for ADHD? Sounds like nonsense, i'm basicly motivation/concentration knock out and cafeine doesnt help me much at all, it just helps a bit with energy.


I was surprised when I heard it too (from a doctor). I haven't seen the study myself so can't comment in much more detail. Maybe, google will be handy here.


----------



## Klonii (May 10, 2010)

Lexapro made me very talkative for the first day but the side effects were horrendous for me.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

I found lexapro made me act like a total idiot lol
Um the most effective social boosters was high dose of A Benzodiazepine like Lorazepam or Xanax or something along those lines that absorbs in your system quickly and is good for social gatherings


----------



## Jaws16101 (Nov 2, 2013)

*More talkative*

I recently started taking lamotrigine. It's a substitute for Lamictal. I've noticed I am blurting out more at the doctor's office waiting rooms and at the drop in center. I feel stupid afterwards. It's kind of like when I drink alcohol. It kind of feels like I'm in a dream. I am schizoaffective too. So that may have something to do with it. I seen one of the side effects is back pain. All I did the other day was run a sweeper and my back hurt so bad that I had to take a break from sweeping.


----------



## inclaric (Nov 2, 2013)

Prozac was allways enough for me


----------

